# Programa para MC9S12C32



## 4r7ur0 (May 2, 2007)

Hola, como estan?, bueno espero que me puedan ayudar en esto.
Necesito un programa con el codewarrior que haga que se despliegue en un display el numero de tecla que presiones (en un teclado matricial) el ingeniero nos menciono algo de un barrido de ceros, en el que los ceros de las filas constantemente estan corriendose para cuando nosotros aplanemos una tecla el cero que corresponda a esa tecla coincida con el cero que se esta moviendo constantemente en la fila (van a coincidir el cero de la fila y el de la columna) y asi el micro detecte cual tecla se presiono.

Otro programa es uno que al presionar una tecla (del 0 al 9) despliegue un mensaje correespondiente a la tecla que presionamos.

espero sus respuestas.


----------



## kamysado (May 23, 2007)

Necesito algo similar no c si me pudieras ayudar, necesito poner el avecedario en el display y con una de las interrupciones del dsp, seleccionar la letra ke va pasando para formar un nombre, esto con punteros


----------



## jairosuse (Nov 18, 2007)

yo tengo uno para LCD con el codewarrior del HC12 MC9S12C32 

ANEXO PROGRAMA : 
CODIFICACION EN CODEWARRIO:
;*****************************************************************
;* This stationery serves as the framework for a                 *
;* user application (single file, absolute assembly application) *
;* For a more comprehensive program that                         *
;* demonstrates the more advanced functionality of this          *
;* processor, please see the demonstration applications          *
;* located in the examples subdirectory of the                   *
;* Freescale CodeWarrior for the HC12 Program directory          *
;*****************************************************************

; export symbols
            EF Entry            ; export 'Entry' symbol
            ABSENTRY Entry        ; for absolute assembly: mark this as application entry point

; include derivative specific macros
            INCLUDE 'mc9s12c32.inc'

ROMStart    EQU  $4000  ; absolute address to place my code/constant data

; variable/data section

 ifdef _HCS12_SERIALMON
            ORG $3FFF - (RAMEnd - RAMStart)
 else
            ORG RAMStart
 endif
 ; Insert here your data definition.
Counter     DS.W 1
FiboRes     DS.W 1


; code section
            ORG   ROMStart
Entry:
            ; remap the RAM & EEPROM here. See EB386.pdf
 ifdef _HCS12_SERIALMON
            ; set registers at $0000
            CLR   $11                  ; INITRG= $0
            ; set ram to end at $3FFF
            LDAB  #$39
            STAB  $10                  ; INITRM= $39

            ; set eeprom to end at $0FFF
            LDAA  #$9
            STAA  $12                  ; INITEE= $9


            LDS   #$3FFF+1        ; See EB386.pdf, initialize the stack pointer
 else
            LDS   #RAMEnd+1       ; initialize the stack pointer
 endif
            CLI                   ; enable interrupts


Inicio:     LDAA #$0F
            STAA  DDRT

     FILA1: LDAA #$F7
            STAA PTT
            LDAB PTT
            ANDB #$77
            CMPB #$77
            BEQ SIGUE
            CMPB #$67
            BEQ GUARDAR0
            CMPB #57
            BEQ GUARDARA
            BRA GUARDARB








     SIGUE: SEC
            RORA
            CMPA #$FF
            BEQ FILA1
            STAA PTT
            CMPA #$FB
            BEQ FILA2
            CMPA #$FD
            BEQ FILA3
            BRA FILA4
     FILA2: LDAB PTT
            ANDB #$7B
            CMPB #$7B
            BEQ SIGUE
            CMPB #$6B
            BEQ GUARDAR1
            CMPB  #$5B
            BEQ GUARDAR2
            BRA GUARDAR3
     FILA3: LDAB PTT
            ANDB #$7D
            CMPB #$7D
            BEQ SIGUE
            CMPB #$6D
            BEQ GUARDAR4
            CMPB  #$5D
            BEQ GUARDAR5
            BRA GUARDAR6
     FILA4: LDAB PTT
            ANDB #$7E
            CMPB #$7E
            BEQ SIGUE
            CMPB #$6E
            BEQ GUARDAR7
            CMPB  #$5E
            LBEQ GUARDAR8
            LBRA GUARDAR9





  GUARDAR0: LDAB #$00
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDARA: LDAB #$0A
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDARB: LDAB #$0B
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR1: LDAB #$01
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR2: LDAB #$02
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR3: LDAB #$03
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR4: LDAB #$04
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR5: LDAB #$05
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR6: LDAB #$06
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR7: LDAB #$07
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR8: LDAB #$08
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL

  GUARDAR9: LDAB #$09
            STAB $3800
            JSR FINAL
  FINAL: 
            bra *

;**************************************************************
;*                 Interrupt Vectors                          *
;**************************************************************
            ORG   $FFFE
            DC.W  Entry           ; Reset Vector


ESPERO Y TE SIRVA . JAIROSUSE - MTY MEXICO -


----------



## jairosuse (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola, como estan?, bueno espero que me puedan ayudar en esto.
Necesito un programa con el codewarrior que haga que se despliegue en el HYPERTERMINAL de tecla que presiones  un MENSAJE  cuanquea puede ser una letra o numero al presionar una tecla (del 0 al 9) despliegue un mensaje correespondiente a la tecla que presionamos.

espero sus respuestas. 

Jairo monterrey Nuevo leon  



FIME


----------



## jairosuse (Nov 21, 2007)

AYUDENMEEE GENTE ============== HELP ======= TENGO VARIOS DIAS ASI

 Hola, como estan?, bueno espero que me puedan ayudar en esto. 
Necesito un programa con el codewarrior que haga que se despliegue en el HYPERTERMINAL de tecla que presiones un MENSAJE cuanquea puede ser una letra o numero al presionar una tecla (del 0 al 9) despliegue un mensaje correespondiente a la tecla que presionamos. 

espero sus respuestas. 

Jairo monterrey Nuevo leon  


[/b]


----------



## al23 (Abr 27, 2012)

hola estoy teniendo los mismos problemas. estoy utilizando un freescale m9s08sh8, tengo que comunicar me por puerto serial desde el hyperterminal al microcontrolador. me podrian ayudar


----------

